

Mug of Emacs twice as expensive as Mug of VI - agrover

http://shop.fsf.org/product/gnu-emacs-reference-mugs/ (out of stock)<p>vs<p>http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/mugs/7bbe/
======
dalke
One of those stores is a way to make money for a company. The other is a way
to help contribute to a non-profit social movement.

Or if you're looking for a partisan response: emacs users have better paying
jobs and aren't as worried about the price of coffee cups.

------
mkopinsky
I read this as "twice as expressive" and was somewhat confused. Was thinking
of how to write a snarky comment about how expressive != expensive but then
reread the headline.

